# 1941 Firestone supercruiser Restoration



## npence

Here is my 1941 firestone Super cruiser that I picked up about a year and a half ago. I got all the chrome redone just waiting for a paint job I'm thinking the dark blue, light blue and white paint job on this one since that is the only color combo that came with the boys and girls models which the girls super is on the restore list also. 



[/url]


----------



## slick

You're making me jealous that you started on yours already! So the red, silver, and white wasn't on the girls version? Just the boys? Do you have some original literature showing color options since I have both girls and boys also now. I'd love to do my pair the red, silver, and white though.


----------



## npence

Here is a 41 firestone catalog page of the supercruiser it is tough to read but the boys colors where Blue lIght Blue and white/ red silver and white/ maroon tan and white. The girls came in the blue light blue and white/ dark green and light green and white/ Tan, Brown and white. and I think that is all the catalog is at my shop so im just going on memory right now. 


[/url]
]

[/url]


----------



## Talewinds

This will be a cool resto. Looking forward to seeing the progress!


----------



## redline1968

it will look great when its done. nice project.


----------



## DMNCLNR

Great bike.. any chance of a picture of the brackets at the bottom of the springer..? I have the same springer but it came with no hardware and I would like to have an idea of what will work on there... Mine is a 40 clipper..

Dustin


----------



## npence

I will get you a picture of the fork and how it is hooked up this weekend.


----------



## npence

I got the chrome back and the new seat that I got recovered back on the bike today and now just waiting for paint.


----------



## npence

I also got a NOS Set of Firestone W/W at Ml That will go on this bike


----------



## Larmo63

*Nice start!*

This looks to be a tidy ride here, let's get that paint going, I can see things taking shape. Somebody knows what they are doing here!


----------



## npence

well I took two bikes and took all the best pieces I had to make this super cruiser so need less to say I have a lot of parts left over but that is how I work I guess. more parts I have to start with the better the finish product looks. We got all the paint stripped down and filled in all the pits. and Now it is ready for Primer. Here is the pics I have so far.


----------



## 37fleetwood

Really love these, I for one can't wait to see it come back to life!


----------



## npence

Should be in primer in the next couple of days then have to wait till warmer weather to get the paint on it. Going to be blue and light blue since I have fenders to match the paint to.


----------



## supper15fiets

wow! outstanding job! we want more pictures!!!


----------



## npence

I got the paint finished just have to dull up the clear coat a little. then it is time to put this thing together.


----------



## Dave K

Wow!!!!  Amazing work.  Keep the pictures coming


----------



## jd56

Looking good Nate. How and why do you dull up the clear...just wondering


----------



## scrubbinrims

Looking suberb Nate...at this pace could be ready by Ann Arbor...hmmm?
Chris


----------



## npence

I dull the clear coat a little because it is to shiny for a bike. Dulling it makes it look more like it would be new from the factory.


----------



## jd56

I see said the novice...thanks for the tip
To dull it would require what....scotch pad or wet sanding?

Can't wait to see the finished gem


----------



## PCHiggin

*Looks Beautiful...*

Nice job,Looking forward to the final pics.


----------



## npence

I might experiment on this one on dulling the clear. Going to try rubbing compound first and if that doesn't work going with a scotch bright pad. I will be ready for ann arbor just not sure I want to take it up there.


----------



## npence

Ready to be assembled hoping to get it together this weekend if the weather stays nice.


----------



## twjensen

How much to ship to 99224 ?   Very nice Nate.


----------



## brownster69

*Dulling the clear coat*

Nate a good product to use that the body shops use for blending clear over existing clear like on a roof post is a extra fine white scotch brite pad barely leaves super fine scratches in conjunction with a creme callled blend prep which you can get in different grits as well and you can buy these at autobody supply shops then you can use compound to get your specific shine back.  Good luck


----------



## scrubbinrims

Really looks nice Nate, but I wonder why folks use clear coating only to finely scratch it off?

To my knowledge, manufacturing in the day did not use a clear coat and paint has a gloss to it anyway by degree that should satisfy varying tastes.

Why not just paint and go?

Chris


----------



## npence

The paint will scratch off if you dont seal it in some clear to protect it.


----------



## brownster69

*Paint*

They used to use laquer paint but it is toxic and hard to get and very exspensive but if sprayed on satin and then you buff out to shine desired


----------



## npence

Some states Ohio being one I believe that laquer based paint can't be purchased in the state since it is toxic. I believe you can still get it in Michigan.


----------



## partsguy

npence said:


> Some states Ohio being one I believe that laquer based paint can't be purchased in the state since it is toxic. I believe you can still get it in Michigan.




It took somebody who probably went painting without a mask on to get these laws passed. Another problem that I run into are the paints on middleweight bikes of the 50s and 60s. They almost have a metallic look to them, so I'm sure I'll have to get crafty trying to replicate the look.


----------



## rustyspoke66

I think I would take a personal day or sick day from work and get that thing assembled. Looks like allot more fun than twisting wire nuts.


----------



## npence

Im hoping to sneak out of work early to start putting this bike together the next couple of days. Because you are right this is funny then twisting wire nuts.


----------



## Freqman1

brownster69 said:


> They used to use laquer paint but it is toxic and hard to get and very exspensive but if sprayed on satin and then you buff out to shine desired




They still sell laquer here in GA. I've sprayed a ton of the stuff and I can tell you it isn't even as close to toxic as the urathanes I spray now. I could paint laquer with a dust mask but I'm not shooting any of the new stuff without a full boogie respirator! Also the laquer is way cheaper, easier and more forgiving to use,  and a lot easier to clean up. The downside to laquers is that you do have to buff it out and the paint is not as flexible or durable as the modern paint. v/r Shawn


----------



## npence

*First day of assembly*

I only had a couple of hours today to work on the Bike so here it is first day of assembly.


----------



## npence

*1st day of assembly part 2*

I was able to sneak out of the house tonight and went to the shop for an hour or so. this is what i got done. got the fender braces one the front and back and mounted the reflector and fender to the bike.


----------



## partsguy

Oh Nate, that is beautiful! The paint is so perfect!


----------



## slick

Wow Nate!! AWESOME! What did you use on the fender braces? Is that just silver paint or did you plate them with cad??? Or????? Oh and what brand paint did you use? PPG or Dupont? How about giving us some paint codes? The colors look dead on if you ask me.


----------



## npence

*Day 2 of assembly Just about there. Tomorrow is the day*

Im hoping to get this thing together by saturday. but im loving it already I wasnt sure about the color combo at first but really like it now that I see it in person on a bike. I really dont have a color code for the paint it is PPG paint and I took a set of original painted fenders into the paint shop and the shot it with a gun and this is what i got.


----------



## STRADALITE

WOW that seat looks really good.
Did you know that the lower brace on the rear fender is incorrect? It belongs on the front of the front fender of the Cruiser model. 
I may have the one you need if you don't have one.
JOSH


----------



## npence

You know I was wondering about that I'm glad you pointed that out to me. I will look to see if I still have the correct brace if not I will be contacted you josh. And you are right that is a great looking seat thanks to you.


----------



## npence

I was able to get the tank and seat mounted today. but still have a lot of little things to do before this one is done.


----------



## RMS37

I think the issue is you have the front and rear fender braces swapped. The front should have the full arc and the rear should have the flattened arc.


----------



## npence

Hey Phil,
 Josh is right about the fender brace on the rear it belongs on a truss fork not a springer I checked it with my Clipper that has a truss fork. Then I found some original supercruiser and the front braces has the same bend as the rear just shorter to allow for the springer. The front braces are different on the truss fork and springer fork.


----------



## RMS37

I see you are right about the length difference required for a standard brace vs. a cushioner brace. The length appears correct for the location of your front brace but I was basing my comment on the look of the brace in this 41 Colson catalog illustration showing a brace with a fuller curve. Anyway, the branding but more likely production changes and time frames may explain the difference.


----------



## npence

Thanks Phil for the ad. I see what you mean on the front brace but the front brace came off an original fender for the cushioner fork.


----------



## npence

*Finished*

Finally got my Super cruiser all Finished 2 years later. I thought it turned out awesome and glad to see it finished.


----------



## Boris

A++++++++++++++


----------



## 37fleetwood

Of the Colsons, the Bull Nose has to be one of the best looking ones. great job Nate! I know that Big Huffman is in the right hands.
you need to come out and go on one of our Southern California Rides along the beach! I know it's pretty, but have you ridden it?


----------



## npence

I would love to go to Cali and ride with you Scott. I have tried to ride this bike but I'm to tall for it. To short of a frame for me.


----------



## cyclingday

Its been fun to watch this build. Thanks for sharing it with us.

 Even though this hobby has gone from everything restored to everything original, a nicely done restoration is still a pleasure to see.

 Nice job Nate!

 I'm sure you're exhausted.

 Now it's time to just kick back and pop open your favorite beverage of choice and admire that beauty. 

People will think you're crazy for staring at your bike, but the quiet contemplation of what the Colson built, Firestone Super Cruiser is all about, is what this hobby is all about.


----------



## slick

Beautiful job Nate! Gets me enthused to finish mine now. Very nicely done!


----------



## scrubbinrims

No expense or detail spared, would love to see it live...hmm...when will I be in your area again?
Can you restore my fescue as well?
Chris


----------



## GMANHOUSTON

Awesome job!! That one good looking bike!!


----------



## MR D

I don't normally put out one word complimentary posts, but only one word comes to mind on this job...

SUPERB!


----------



## npence

Thanks For the compliments I plan on taking it to the Ann arbor show on Sunday.


----------



## jd56

*Wow!!!*

Nate, that is a nice treasure. 

Thanks for the step by step thread. I love seeing the progress.

Amazing looking bike.


----------



## Balloonoob

jd56 said:


> *Wow!!!*
> 
> Nate, that is a nice treasure.
> 
> Thanks for the step by step thread. I love seeing the progress.
> 
> Amazing looking bike.



Bummer - thread is so old all the "after" pictures don't show up.


----------



## Freqman1

it won Classic Bike of the Year-Best Restored at AA in 2012. Here is the only pic I have. The bike has moved through a couple of owners since then. V/r Shawn


----------



## Balloonoob

Hey thanks Shawn! Looks incredible!


----------



## OZ1972

Freqman1 said:


> it won Classic Bike of the Year-Best Restored at AA in 2012. Here is the only pic I have. The bike has moved through a couple of owners since then. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1088581



Just beautiful Nate !


----------

